# Netbooks



## johnbeardy (Jul 12, 2010)

Anyone using LR on Windows netbooks? Just looking for recommendations, not for myself though. The main need is for in the field storage and adding metadata, not serious processing.

John


----------



## sizzlingbadger (Jul 13, 2010)

There was a post on here a while ago with someone attempting it and they had issues with the screen size and Lightroom windowing sizes if I recall.

Update:  http://www.lightroomqueen.com/community/index.php?topic=8165.'


----------



## clee01l (Jul 13, 2010)

In addition to screen size, most only have 1GB RAM which is partially used by the graphics card. I think Microsoft has imposed a hardware limitation of 2GB maximum RAM for these machines to be sold with their OS. 
I'm not sure that a netbook meets the minimum specs to run LR3.

A better software alternative for a netbook would be to load FastStone Imageviewer (Freeware/donationware for non comercial) and EXIFToolGUI.


----------



## johnbeardy (Jul 13, 2010)

Thanks both. I admit I am very sceptical about the idea, but after spending half an hour trawling the interwebs I only found an HP that had the RAM/screen size, but the best options seem to be the Lenovo U Series and Asus U2'. These have up to 4Gb of RAM and 1366x768 screens. We'll see if they can cope!

John


----------



## Replytoken (Jul 13, 2010)

John,

Have you considered just using Image Ingester for doing the front end work for LR? It is easy on a netbook's processor.

--Ken


----------



## johnbeardy (Jul 13, 2010)

Ken, it's not for me. ImageIngester would only be useful for ingesting and applying copyright information, but there's a need to add other metadata in the field. PhotoMechanic might be suitable but introduces another variable into the workflow.

John


----------



## questionesse (Sep 14, 2010)

I have an EEE1'''H - only upgrade is 2GB RAM.
I use it when i'm ont the go e.g. in a hotel, on the train etc. 
Of course I don't do serious editing, but for throwing out a couple of odds, applying presets and doing metadata it's decent. nothing fast, but before I carry a regular sized brick called notebook all the time I prefer to slow down a bit.


----------

